# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  forumasice/forumasi u agencijama za istraz. trzista

## ivarica

molim forumasice i forumase, a i one koji nisu registrirani a koji rade u agencijama za istrazivanje trzista i javnog mijenja da mi se jave na mail u profilu kako bi ih pitala neke info koje nam trebaju za jednu rodinu kampanju koja ce uskoro krenuti

hvala puno   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## anchie76

Hop   :Smile:

----------


## lara01

Javit će ti se moja kuma sutra.

----------


## ivarica

:D

----------

